# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Technical Advice For Dead Laptop

## stivagorm

Looking to remove pics etc from my dead laptop. I believe there is Disc caddy that you insert the HD into ? any advice or info where to buy would be grately appreciated

----------


## RecQuery

There's a few options, I bought one of these for reading multiple drives. You could also get this or this 

Just search for things like 'laptop hard drive caddy' or 'laptop disk enclosure'

----------

